# Invasive Plants



## JMP (Mar 28, 2011)

Invasive Plants

Hello all. I wanted to post some information about invasive plant species because I think it's very important. I own a consulting firm that has been involved with eradication of invasive species for more than 12 years and have a lot of experience working with these and many other species. I see lots of folks are using Japanese knotweed (_Fallopia japonica_) and/or common reed (_Phragmites australis_) for mason bee nesting materials. I think it is very important to note that both of these species are aggressive invasive plants. Invasive plants are plants that outcompete native species and destroy the complexity of our natural ecosystems. Once established these species can be quite difficult to eradicate. 
While there in nothing wrong with using either of these species for nesting material you can take some simple steps to keep these species from spreading. 

1.	Never throw plant fragments/clippings/leaves from either of these plants in your compost bin, in the woods etc. Both of these species can spread from any fragment of the
plant and will establish themselves quickly. Common reed can spread from fragments but seeds are the most typical form of spread. Make sure you do not spread the seed heads. 

2.	Dispose of clippings in your trash in a sealed plastic bag.

For more information about invasive plants in your state do a Google search for your state name and “invasive plant species list”. Or if you want more information please contact me and I will do what I can to help you out! If you send pictures I can most likely ID the plant. For specific information on these species you can go here:

Japanese knotweed: http://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/plants/knotweed.shtml

Common reed: http://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/aquatics/commonreed.shtml

You are all helping the environment with you mason bee work. Don’t offset those positive benefits by spreading invasive plants! 

John


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Boy, If it wasn't for invasive plants, Beekeeping wouldn't be worthwhile in CT. BTW Honey bees are also an invasive species in this hemisphere.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Dictionaries in the south define THE invasive plant as Kudzu!


----------



## Ranger Cody (Jan 21, 2012)

Regardless of whether or not invasive are beneficial to bee keepers, I think we have a responsibility to our environment to do the best we can to try to limit the impact of invasive species. Federal and State Governments spend millions of tax payer monies (yes your money), each year in an effort to limit or eradicate plants and animals that have a negative effect on our native plants and animals. I think it's our responsibility to research things before we cultivate them in our backyards because they look nice, or because they have a positive effect on our bees.


----------



## JMP (Mar 28, 2011)

Adam you have a great point. CT and MA have a ton of invasives. Purple loosestrife, another widepsread invasive plant is an important late summer bloomer for bees. And honey bees are not native to the US you are correct. They are not technically not considered invasive but "introduced". Semantics, I know.  

Amen Slow Modem. We are fortunate to not have kudzy issues here in NE (yet). 

Ranger Cody, well said. 

Got to tell you I am very excited to start with mason bees this spring.


----------

